# It's one you can tell the kids...



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

An elderly woman is riding in a lift in a very lavish hotel when a young, beautiful woman gets in, smelling of expensive perfume. She turns to the old woman and says, snootily, "It's called Romance and it cost £50 a bottle."
Then another young and beautiful woman smelling of perfume gets in, and says, also very snootily, "Eternal, £100 a bottle."
About three floors later, the elderly woman has reached her destination and is about to leave the lift. She turns round, looks straight into the eyes of both young women, farts loudly and says. "Broccoli - 49 pence a pound!"


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------

